# Has anyone seen a Bison



## ddickey (Sep 4, 2019)

Chuck like this?








						new bison lathe chuck
					

6 1/4" 3 jaw chuck . extra set of jaws. writing on chuck says hunter engineering super duty applications . 3 1/8-7 1/8 . 176-286-2. 3402-6 1/4-S. new never used. no mounting plate. no wrench. would...



					lacrosse.craigslist.org


----------



## higgite (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the chuck, but he only wants $150 for it in this ad.





						Tools For Sale ads in La Crosse, WI - Shoppok
					

Find fresh ads in Tools For Sale in La Crosse, WI. New listings: Cement and Mason tools - $150 (Holmen Wi), Craftsman Tools and other tools Online Auction - $1 (Cresco)




					www.shoppok.com
				




Tom


----------



## bl00 (Sep 4, 2019)

That might be for an automotive wheel balancer machine


----------



## ddickey (Sep 4, 2019)

Those jaws are definately not for small diameter pieces.


----------



## higgite (Sep 4, 2019)

bl00 said:


> That might be for an automotive wheel balancer machine


Hunter Engineering sells wheel and brake maintenance and repair equipment, wheel balancers, brake lathes, etc. So, you might be right, or at least on the right track.

Tom


----------



## tweinke (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes it is for a Hunter wheel balancer. It is listed in their accessories. its on the last page.   https://www.hunter.com/Portals/0/Media/3203-T_(08-19_RevR).pdf


----------



## tweinke (Sep 5, 2019)

Kind of a bummer when you find a good name brand tool but it isn't suitable for your use.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 5, 2019)

tweinke said:


> Kind of a bummer when you find a good name brand tool but it isn't suitable for your use.



Just get the wheel balancer machine to go with it!


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Couldnt you reshape the tips by grinding them into 120° points to make it useful?


----------



## ddickey (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sure you could or even buy different jaws.


----------

